# Walk behind portable Snow PLOW



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

Hope nobody mind - but I research a snow blower on youtube and came across two portable Snow Plows - figure I post the information here and ask if anybody know of either brand - and how much to buy or rent one of these ?


1). The Snow Bull
Snow Bull Walk Behind Snow Plow - Orec AmericaOrec America




https://vimeo.com/171176795


2). Turf Teq


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That last one resembles a lighter version of a Gravely.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Gravely beat them to the market by only 60 years !

All while running just above idle, love it !


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

snow bull (and the flail attachment) looks pretty neat!

how much $$?


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

What is the advantage over a blower?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Neat but not neater than the plow attachment for some Yamahas that you can get, why settle for one or the other when you could have both .


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

slybarman said:


> What is the advantage over a blower?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Only advantage would be in smaller amounts of snow..One to tree inches and wet slushy snow.
I would like to find a plow blade for my 1964 wheel horse tractor..like this:









(not my photo)

To use in slush, or small amounts of snow..three inches or less.
In those conditions, a 2-stage snowblower isnt as efficient at throwing snow.
But a plow is no good starting at about 8" or more, because it might not be able to push that much snow, and you have to move the snow to the edge of your driveway, and it can build up fast..while a snowblower just throws the snow out into the yard.

Powered plow blade compared to single-stage snowblower: Plow is an advantage: never.
because a single-stage can also handle small amounts of snow and slush..and do it better than a plow.

Powered plow blade compared to 2-stage snowblower: Plow is an advantage: only with a few inches of snow, and wet slushy snow.

scot


----------



## slybarman (Nov 28, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Only advantage would be in smaller amounts of snow..One to tree inches and wet slushy snow.
> I would like to find a plow blade for my 1964 wheel horse tractor..like this
> 
> To use in slush, or small amounts of snow..three inches or less.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I was under the impression a two stage could handle small amounts of snow ok if one kept the speed up to load up the impeller?


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm kind of surprised that no one hasn't come up with a blade attachment for a two-stage blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

topher5150 said:


> I'm kind of surprised that no one hasn't come up with a blade attachment for a two-stage blower


Some one has:

Slush Plow | Snow Blower Accessories | Snow Blower Attachment for removing Slush and Sleet

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

topher5150 said:


> I'm kind of surprised that no one hasn't come up with a blade attachment for a two-stage blower


*The old school TORO'S had a blade as an option.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Well I have to point this out ONCE AGAIN!! every 1 of those vids it is nice and toasty in the 30 degree range. when they make these vids looks like a perfect norman Rockwell picture painting. I would like to see any 1 of them make these vids up here in the frozen tundra someday. when we are knee deep in the big ****** and the temps are at or below ground zero with a windchill at least negative 30. because up here that is when the real fun begins not this above 30 crap with no wind blowing we still wear shorts with those weather conditions. so come here to the land of the frozen tundra PEOPLE and make your vids. Because this is the place with bragging rights of real winters and bring your toys to do battle on the frozen tundra. BECAUSE IN THE END IT IS GO HARD, OR GO HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

didnt someone post pics awhile back of some sort of wing assembly that funneled snow into the bucket......i think it was meant for light snow falls.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

The only time that I wanted a plow of some sort on the front of my sno thro was about... 8 years ago or so when we got a lot of sleet and ice and we had to do a lot... of scrapping and chopping. As we all know it is a real SOAB. The area a long my driveway a long the fence was filled with everything. What I had to end up doing was carry all of the broken up ice chunks and carrying it either to the front of the yard or to the back yard. That is when I thought of making this sort of "U" shaped front plow kind of thing to push the ice a long the driveway. I just never did.


----------



## Stuart H (Nov 9, 2021)

Greetings all! Glad to rejoin you again. I know it's been quite a while? I hope everyone is doing well these days? I do have news for everyone about the Orec Snow Bull. I decided to try out the unit being as I am in a townhouse community. I used a snowblower in the past but not without getting complaints from other homeowners on the block about snow being thrown and blown to their cars and property. My local dealer had the machine ready for delivery and I bought it. It was near the end of our Winter season, but we still had a 7 inch snowfall with slush and some ice. The Honda engine started up great and the machine actually had no trouble whatsoever in pushing and moving that frozen mess to the sides. No complaints from anyone any more! I removed the magnetic side panels so the snow would slide easily off to either side I chose. Honestly my fellow members, I really have no gripes about the Snow Bull! It did live up to its' claims. I know many of you are curious as to the price paid. I hope not to violate any of the rules here on the forum, but I can say it was around 23 hundred. I am very impressed with the small but powerful performance of the compact machine. I hope this info will be helpful to anyone considering about getting one or just curious about them? Please bear in mind that prices on everything these days have risen sharply, so the 2023 season price range may now be higher? 
Well, good luck to all my fellow members out there for a safe and profitable season!


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

A plow blade on a snow blower? what's the fun in that? I like blowing snow 60ft in the air, it just looks way cool. Besides with a plow blade I have push show, no thanks.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Auger1 said:


> A plow blade on a snow blower? what's the fun in that? I like blowing snow 60ft in the air, it just looks way cool. Besides with a plow blade I have push show, no thanks.


Elsewhere in this site, others are worrying about where to throw their snow, as long as it is 'not into the streets'.
This thread has some wonderful examples of perfectly acceptable alternatives!
All your answers, here in the SBF!


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

JnC said:


> Neat but not neater than the plow attachment for some Yamahas that you can get, why settle for one or the other when you could have both .


The problem, is that Yamaha does not sell the plow attachment in North America for some bizarre reason.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snoopy152 said:


> The problem, is that Yamaha does not sell the plow attachment in North America for some bizarre reason.


Yeah, it looks like it comes on the "-B" models...
You can order it from Japan, but that Yamaha plow blade attachment adds 60,000 Japanese Yen = $415 US Dollars, to the cost of the YSF860, for example, and then you need to ship it.





除雪機ネット - 除雪機を全国にお届けします


除雪機ネットはホンダ、ヤマハ、ヤナセ、やまびこ、イセキ、オーレック等の雪かきに便利な除雪機の通販サイトです。今までのシーズン販売実績5000台突破!!お見積もり大歓迎。大雪対策万全ですか？フリーダイヤル:0120-413-883




josetsuki.net


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

I have one similar to those but without a motor. Kinda hard to start sometimes but with some coaxing from the wife it eventually gets the job done.


----------



## LouC33 (Sep 10, 2018)

So what's the effect on the friction disc?


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I definitely prefer their snow rhino.


----------

